# Western UP Bear Guide Suggestions



## GrizzlyHunter (Jun 17, 2005)

We and a buddy might burn our points next year. We'd like to hunt in Da' Western UP, 'eh? Maybe around Bruce Crossing area.

Does anybody have any bear guide suggestions?

Thanx in advance!


----------



## SLP Hunter (Nov 20, 2009)

Call Hank Pole at Blue Road Bucks. He's located in Trout Creek which is just East of Bruce Crossings. Do a search on this forum for him and you'll see what I mean.

My brother and I went hunting with him back in September and both took boars. I have nothing but good things to say about Hank and his guys. It was our first time bear hunting and we will be heading back up as soon as we both have enough points. He hunts out of the Baraga and Amasa units. He also has access to land in the Bergland Unit which is where I hunted.


----------



## GrizzlyHunter (Jun 17, 2005)

I'm having trouble obtaining his phone #. Can somebody PM it to me please?

I thought I read he was getting out of the business in 2010. Is there a Hank Jr. now taking over or did he change his mind.

Thanx in advance!


----------



## GrizzlyHunter (Jun 17, 2005)

I received Hank's phone and email address via PM. Thanx guys.


----------



## HCbowhunter (Jul 23, 2010)

I would like to find a area that isn't to far from Howard City area north where i can make it up every weekend or during the week to bait but i only have 1 preference point. I wouldn't mind baiting on some state land anyone know of any good spots where there are a decent amount of bears?


----------



## HSV1936 (Jan 18, 2007)

I checked out the webpage northernmichiganoutfitters.com. Nice webpage but no address where their operation is located, no name and their phone number tracks to Muskegan. Has anybody hunted with them?


----------



## Midalake (Dec 7, 2009)

If your interested I would have some options to hunt in the AMASA unit.

email me: [email protected]


Dave



GrizzlyHunter said:


> We and a buddy might burn our points next year. We'd like to hunt in Da' Western UP, 'eh? Maybe around Bruce Crossing area.
> 
> Does anybody have any bear guide suggestions?
> 
> Thanx in advance!


----------



## Bow Hunter Brandon (Jan 15, 2003)

HSV1936 said:


> I checked out the webpage northernmichiganoutfitters.com. Nice webpage but no address where their operation is located, no name and their phone number tracks to Muskegan. Has anybody hunted with them?


I looked at the site too. Since the post mentioned he was in Bergland I figured I should know who it was. I have no idea who the guy is and since the poster has two posts it made me wonder more.


----------



## mhofa (Jul 26, 2011)

the owner lives in muskegon, hunts out of bergland. rory rought is his name. newer guide in the area.


----------



## GrizzlyHunter (Jun 17, 2005)

We've decided to go with Blue Road Bucks. Hank is a heck of a guy on the phone, and just full of bear knowledge. Should be a great time! Looking forward to it. 

Thanx to all that shared info.

GH


----------



## aquanator (Dec 1, 2005)

GrizzlyHunter said:


> We've decided to go with Blue Road Bucks. Hank is a heck of a guy on the phone, and just full of bear knowledge. Should be a great time! Looking forward to it.
> 
> Thanx to all that shared info.
> 
> GH


 
Great choice, my first bear hunt was with Hank in 2009, my brother & I both got our first bear. Great guy & a great family, who know more about bear than most of us put together!!


----------



## GrizzlyHunter (Jun 17, 2005)

aquanator said:


> Great choice, my first bear hunt was with Hank in 2009, my brother & I both got our first bear. Great guy & a great family, who know more about bear than most of us put together!!


Thanx for the positive input! We're excited, but it's going to be a loonngg wait. 

Take care,

GH


----------

